

Larger iPad USB-C possibility - ninago
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2015/04/13/apple-rumors-ipad-pro-like-new-macbook-may-have-usb-c/

======
henningschuster
When I first heard the rumors about a larger iPad I thought who on earth would
want a big iPad? But Apple obviously knows what their customers want.

